# ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]



## Explosiv (1. Februar 2010)

*ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

*ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das Team von ATI hat eingeräumt dass das "graue Bildschirm-Problem" bekannt ist und ließ verlauten, dass bereits an einem Patch gearbeitet wird.

Die Benutzer von Grafikkarten der Serie ATI HD 5700 - und 5800er beschweren sich vermehrt  über ein kurioses Problem, wo der Computer plötzlich in einen grauen Bildschirm wechselt. Es ist anschliessend ein Neustart erforderlich, um wieder den Normal-Zustand eintreten zu lassen. Auch das blaue Streifen unter Win7 auftreten ist bekannt und zählt zu dem gleichen Problem. 
ATI hat nun das Problem offiziell anerkannt und arbeitet derzeit intensiv an einem Patch zur Behebung.

In mehreren diversen Foren ist das Problem schon seid längerem ein Thema, in dem Benutzer darauf aufmerksam machen. Dabei scheint der Fehler nur in bestimmten Szenarien, in Verbindung mit bestimmten Hardware-Konfigurationen häufiger unter Windows 7 aufzutreten. ATI empfiehlt derzeit die Treiber neu zu installieren, auch wenn das nicht immer das Problem lösen kann.

In den Release-Notes des neuesten Treiber, in der Version 10.1, wurde das Problem offiziell anerkannt. Der Fehler wird durch ein Windows-Update verursacht und Dave Erskine von AMD sagte aus, dass das Treiber-Team bereits intensiv an dem Problem arbeitet und möglichst schnell einen Hotfix bereitstellt. Der Hotfix wird bereits getestet und es kann nicht mehr lange dauern, bis dieser erscheint. 

*[UPDATE 05.02.10: Hotfix verfügbar]* 
Vor genau 4 Stunden wurde der besagte Hotfix, welches den "grauen Bildschirm"-Fehler beheben soll, zum Download freigegeben. 
Den Hotfix findet ihr direkt bei AMD unter folgendem Link.

Download Hotfix: AMD

Quelle: 

tweakers.net


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Schön das daran gearbeitet wird 
Bei mir wurde das Problem aber schon mit einem neuen VGA Bios gelöst


----------



## SuEdSeE (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Die sollen sich ma Lieber was einfallen lassen das Dirt 2 und Shift etc. nichmehr laggen...


----------



## Hendrix !!! (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Bis zum grauen Bildschirm Kamm ich nicht aber jedes mal wen ich Win 7 gestartet habe beim laden des Bildschirms hat sich das Windows Bild verzogen mit meiner alten nicht und das das nicht schlimm genug währe lies sich der neuste Treiber von der PCGH DVD nicht installieren nur der von der beiliegenden CD und zu guter Letzt hat sie so laut gepiept das ich sie wieder zurück gebracht habe ich konnte ehrst nach einer Woche wider ohne piepen im Ohr einschlafen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen   Hendrix !!!


----------



## Jan565 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Läuft alles sehr gut mit ner 5800. Ich glaube die Probleme hat auch nicht jeder.


----------



## SuEdSeE (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

vllt laufen die besser mit AMD cpu´s... würde ja sinn machen AMD/ATI


----------



## Explosiv (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Probleme hat auch nicht jeder.



Es muss auch nicht bei jedem auftreten, da das Problem allem Anschein nach von der Hardware-Konfugiration abhängt .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## KOF328 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

also ich hab keine probs mit i7-1156 und 5850 black edition von xfx^^ keine lags, keine bildfehler, nix

€DIT:


> ist nähmlich doof


wer nämlich mit h schreibt is dämlich  musste sein


----------



## totovo (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

oha, daher rühert das also!

ich habe auch so lila-blaue flimmernde Texturen auf em Desktop gehabt!
ich hab jetzt den releasetreiber für die HD5870 installiert!

Ich hoffe der Patch behebt noch ein weiteres Problem:

ich kann keine USB-geräte von meinem Rechner mehr abnehmen ohne das ich Bildfehler und krachen und rauschen in den LS bekomme...

ganzschlimm ist es wenn ich mein Fritz-Wlan USB stick entferne! sofort grauer Bildschirm, Texturfehler und flimmern, und kanz schreckliche Soundfehler!

hoffe die können das beheben xD
ist nähmlich doof wenn man immer erst neustarten muss um ein USB Stick ab und anzustecken!


----------



## Explosiv (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Hmmm, könnte vielleicht an den USB-Filter-Treiber für USB-Audio liegen 
Wobei ich das auch zum ersten mal höre,...

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## schrubby67 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Mit dem 10.1 hatte ich einen flimmerten Monitor  also wieder 9.12


----------



## Hendrix !!! (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*



> Zitat von Explosiv
> Es muss auch nicht bei jedem auftreten, da das Problem allem Anschein nach von der Hardware-Konfugiration abhängt .



du meinst mit Hardware-Konfiguration das ich keine ATI Karte mit einem Nvidia Chip kreuzen soll


----------



## totovo (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Hmmm, könnte vielleicht an den USB-Filter-Treiber für USB-Audio liegen
> Wobei ich das auch zum ersten mal höre,...
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



kp, ich hab schon versucht den nicht zu installieren, aber das Problem ist immer noch da!

ich habe mir gestern schon nen USB-Hub gekauft, damit ich nicht so oft neustarten muss, aber ich hab schon wieder nur noch ein Port frei


----------



## Explosiv (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*



Hendrix !!! schrieb:


> du meinst mit Hardware-Konfiguration das ich keine ATI Karte mit einem Nvidia Chip kreuzen soll



Nein, dass meinte ich eigentlich nicht damit. Nur weil Nvidia gerne ATi-Hardware aussperrt, heißt das nicht, dass Ati die selben Ziele verfolgt .
Eigentlich ist ein Windows-Update dafür verantwortlich, dass dieser Fehler auftritt. Um welches Update es sich genau handelt, weiß ich leider auch nicht.



totovo schrieb:


> ich habe mir gestern schon nen USB-Hub gekauft, damit ich nicht so oft neustarten muss, aber ich hab schon wieder nur noch ein Port frei



Wie viele USB-Geräte hast Du denn angeschlossen  ? 
Vielleicht hast Du nicht genug Saft auf der 5Volt-Schiene bei zu vielen Geräten .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## totovo (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Wie viele USB-Geräte hast Du denn angeschlossen  ?
> Vielleicht hast Du nicht genug Saft auf der 5Volt-Schiene bei zu vielen Geräten .
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



ich glaube daran liegt es nicht, wie gesagt, ich kann sie nur nicht abziehen, anstecken geht!


----------



## Explosiv (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*



totovo schrieb:


> ich glaube daran liegt es nicht, wie gesagt, ich kann sie nur nicht abziehen, anstecken geht!



Wie wäre es mit "Hardware sicher entfernen"  ? 
Wenn Du das schon so machen solltest, weiß ich leider auch nicht woran das liegen könnte.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Rollora (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Läuft alles sehr gut mit ner 5800. Ich glaube die Probleme hat auch nicht jeder.


ach was? wirklich???


----------



## BmwM3 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

bei mir schaltet der Bildschirm nach der eingestellten Zeit nicht mehr in den Stromsparmodus sondern Bild wird komplett Grau aber bleibt an,
liegt wohl auch an diesem Problem. Werde nochmal älteren Treiber testen.


----------



## totovo (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit "Hardware sicher entfernen"  ?
> Wenn Du das schon so machen solltest, weiß ich leider auch nicht woran das liegen könnte.
> 
> Gruß Explosiv




nö mach ich nie, ändert aber auch nichts, wenn ich das mache...

es ist wiegesagt nur in verbindung mit der HD5870 und den neueren Treibern so!


naja hoffen wir das AMD das hinbekommt!


----------



## ZeroToxin (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

hmmm unter 9.12 läufts bei mir au subbi. bei der install von 10.1 gibbet nen BSOD und aufgeräumt is


----------



## tm0975 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

habe auch keinerlei probleme mit der neuen radeon-serie (2 karten, 5770 1 gb). dirt2 läuft prima, abgesehen von meinen fahrkünsten. naja, ich würde sie gern höher takten als es die karte verträgt. aber das ist mal unter spielerei abgestempelt. aber generell kann man schon sagen, dass man egal ob bei hardware oder software, nicht unbedingt bei den erstkäufern dabei sein sollte. ich laß gerne die anderen an fehlern verzweifeln. bin mal gespannt, wie das erst bei fermi wird. die wohl sehr hohen temps und die zu erwartende hohe verlustleistung wird der stabilität nicht zuträglich sein.


----------



## DarkMo (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

gibts auch irgendwas zu den treiberaussetzern? Bild freezed, bildschirm geht aus und wieder an (graka "bootet" neu oder so, lüfter dreht jedenfalls ganz kurz voll auf) und es erscheint im tray die meldung, das der anzeigetreiber ati radeon family nich mehr reagierte und neugestartet werden musste. der selbe fehler, der zum bsp auch bei überhitzung auftritt (was hier aber nich der fall is - schon kontrolliert).


----------



## FloW^^ (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

DarkMo: das klingt nach einem bios-fehler der graka.
zieh dir mal n neues bios drauf.


----------



## kuer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*



SuEdSeE schrieb:


> Die sollen sich ma Lieber was einfallen lassen das Dirt 2 und Shift etc. nichmehr laggen...


 

Ich kann keines der Probleme bestehtigen. Weder mit der 5770 noch mit der 5870 jetzt. Der 9.12 war in Dirt2 und Shift nicht der bringer und sorgten für Lags. Der 10.1 und der Beta 10.2 sind vollkommen in Ortnung(aus meiner Sicht und in meiner Konfiguration) Grau habe ich noch mit keinem Treiber gesehen. Gott sein dank nicht


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

ist aber mehr oder weniger ein Windows Fehler Bug,
weil das ja bei Vista nicht auftritt und Vista und Win 7 sich sehr ähneln


----------



## neo9903 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Ich habe auch manchmal so einen schwarezen Bildschirm mit einen blauen Strich, wenn ich das Bild auf den Fernseher(FullHD+ Audio) erweitere. Dann hilft auch nur mehr Neustart. Das komische daran ist, dass es keine HD 5XXX ist sonderen eine HD4870.   (W7 Pro x64).

mfg Neo


----------



## USPrototype (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Wie war das nochmals mit den besseren Treibern als Nvidia?!? Es kann ja mal passieren, dass bei so viel Treibercode, was schief läuft. Sich jedoch mit den Treibern besser positionieren zu wollen und im Nachhinein zugeben zu müssen, dass so ein Fehler seit längerem bekannt ist und sie daran arbeiten...naja
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es an Win7 liegen soll. Schlussendlich gabs ja genug lang eine Beta, ein RC und die finale Version ist auch schon seit Mitte Oktober draussen genauso wie die Spezifikationen von DX11...und die anderen Karten von AMD/ATI laufen ja wunderprächtig drauf.


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

wer lesen kann ist klar  im Vorteil,
wie war das noch?
ein MS Update löst dieses Problem aus  ,
AMD kann ja nicht hell sehen, da hat AMD keine Schult dran


----------



## Dr. Kucho (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Entweder habe ich eine richtig gute Karte erwischt oder ich habe einfach richtig viel Glück gehabt, als ich mir die Komponenten für mein System zusammengestellt habe.

Bisher hatte ich noch kein einziges Problem mit meiner 5870: Keine Bildfehler, keine Abstürze, gute Temperaturen und der verhasste Treiber 9.12 lieferte keine merklichen Performanceeinbrüche.

Da ich bisher noch keine Probleme hatte und ATi sagt, es liegt an der Hardwarekonfiguration, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ich mit meinem System auch weiterhin fehlerfrei zocken kann  ...aber ich will das Glück nicht herausfordern.

Allen Betroffenen kann man nur wünschen, dass bald eine Lösung unterwegs ist.


----------



## sebtb (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*



kuer schrieb:


> Ich kann keines der Probleme bestehtigen.


bestehtigen, bestehtigen, *bestehtigen ...*

ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Elzoco (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Bei mir trat der Fehler nach 2 Tagen Dauerlast (Lan-Party) 1x auf....
Treiber ist der 10.1.


----------



## Hobbes (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Solange es nur ein Software-Fehler ist, muss man sich ja keine ernsthaften Sorgen machen.
Also kein Grund keine 5850 zu kaufen


----------



## belle (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Ich hatte auch ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir traten schwere Bildfehler unter Win 7 Pro x64 in Dx 9 auf, aber nicht in Dx 10 und 11. Nach einer Neuinstallation war das Problem weg... O.o


----------



## kuer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*



sebtb schrieb:


> bestehtigen, bestehtigen, *bestehtigen ...*
> 
> ich kann nicht mehr


 

Freut mich, wenn ich dich erheitern konnte  Da du aber Sachlich nichts beitragen kannst und da etwas begrenzt zu sein scheinst, schreibe ich lieber falsch, als mich dir zu nähern


----------



## Explosiv (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Es ist auch schon eine neue Beta mit einer anderen Display-Treiber-Nummer (8.700 RC1) aufgetaucht, es könnte sich hierbei schon um den Hotfix handeln. 

Einfach mal testen ,...

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Bei mir gibts keine Probleme. Meine HD5850 läuft perfekt.

Es heist, dass es bei bestimmtn Hardwarekonfigurationen auftreten kann. Was heist das also?

CPU - viele haben die selbe. CPUs machen eingetlich nie probleme. 
RAM - RAM ist RAM, da gibts nicht wirklich Unterschiede, die nen PC als Fehlerquelle beeinflussen könnten.
GPU - auch hier haben viele die selbe. Bei mir gabs aber keine Probleme, also ist die auch nicht schuld und es bleibt nur noch eine Variable.

Denn DAS, was von PC zu PC stark variiert und eine "hardwarekonfiguration" so einzigartig und problemtächtig macht ist das Mainboard. Jeder hersteller macht es etwas anders und jedes MB unterschiedet sich wieder etwas. Und es ist nunmal die Komponente, die alles zusammenhält. Ein fehler im MB Design und Windows kann immer und immer wieder abstürzen, oder es gibt irgendwo komische Fehler. 

Bei CPU, GPU und RAM kann man sagen, Läuft oder läuft nicht. Der rest kann per Treiber ausgebügelt werden. Was aber in dem Fall ja nicht der Hauptschuldige ist.


Was ich damit sagen will, ist dass ich vorerst beim Mainboardkauf bei Gigabyte bleibe. Denn mit meinem PC hat ich in GTA IV keinerlei Probleme, hatte die ATI probleme nicht und andere Probleme, die überall mal besprochen werden und viele betreffen hatte ich auch nie. 

Kumpels hatten z.B. die selben komponenten wie ich, nur andere MBs - aber sie hatten teilweise abstürze und ich nicht. 

*Also sagt mir das, dass das Mainboard an vielen PC-Problemen schuld ist, da es die Komponente ist, die am stärksten variiert.*


----------



## XXTREME (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Bei mir startet nicht eine 3D Anwendung mehr, weder 3DMark 06 oder Ventage noch Grid oder Dirt2.... also mal ganz ehrlich, daß kotzt mich an!!!!


----------



## Communicator (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Dürfte ich fragen wie die Abstürze sich bemerkbar machen bei Deinen 3d-Anwendungen ??

Gruß.

Hier mal der RS-Download vom Catalyst vom 14.01.2010, der als 10.2 Beta im Internet rumschwirrt:

http://rapidshare.com/files/345050151/ATI_8.70_RC2_Vista_Win7_Jan14.exe

ca. 130MB

Kannste ja mal probieren.


----------



## ceramicx (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Habe das Problem teilweise sehr massiv, daher werde ich den Beta 10.2 mal testen. Danke für den Upload Communicator . Hab zwar auch ein BIOS bekommen aber bevor ich die "harten" Sachen angehe versuch ichs lieber mal mit Warten hab ich mir gedacht..


----------



## Elzoco (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Bei mir scheint es dank dem Beta Treiber behoben zu sein.


----------



## ceramicx (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Hab jetzt mal 1,5 Stunden BFBC2 gespielt und hatte keinen Fehler, gestern noch mit 10.1 hatte ich 2 x nach ~5 Minuten schon Greyscreen, ich wage es wieder zu hoffen ^^


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Ka Ahnung wie lange das problem besteht aber sowas mus sofort behoben werden.


----------



## Communicator (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*



ceramicx schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal 1,5 Stunden BFBC2 gespielt und hatte keinen Fehler, gestern noch mit 10.1 hatte ich 2 x nach ~5 Minuten schon Greyscreen, ich wage es wieder zu hoffen ^^


 

Na dann mal nach längerem testen schön verteilen den 10.2b, habe ich wegen meiner Grakageschichte im Netz gefunden. Liegt bei mir auf RS,also unbegrenzt DL.
Btw., es wird dann ja mal ein WHQL rauskommen, wenn gewisse Leute sehen das der Beta manche Fehler fixt.

Gruß.


----------



## ceramicx (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Hatte es eben bei Battlefield Bad Company 2 wieder  also not fixed zumindest bei mir. Diesmal war der Bildschirm aber blau für 3 s dann gings wieder und dann schwarz und nur noch der Reset Knopf half 

Edit: Und jetzt wieder klassischer GreyScreen nach 10 Min man das kotzt mich grad sowas von an ich zahl doch keine 420€ für eine HighEnd Graka die nicht mal richtig funktioniert! Normalerweise bin ich ja ATI Freund aber ich glaub die nächste wird wieder Nvidia. Überhaupt das scheiß Problem muss ja schon seit Oktober mindestens bestehen und die Knalltüten kommen erst JETZT langsam mal in die Gänge?!?! tz tz tz


----------



## Elzoco (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Hab jetzt sogar meine Graka oc'ed und es läuft immer noch ohne GreyScreen.


----------



## Infin1ty (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Meine 5850 macht unter Windows oder Games absolut keine Probleme 

Manchmal habe ich beim Post nur graue Striche auf dem Bildschirm,
dann muss ich neustarten und es geht wieder.

Keine Ahnung woran das liegt


----------



## Rotax (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Ich aber, nämlich an dem Problem das auf Seite 1 Post 1 beschrieben wird ^^


----------



## Infin1ty (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Lesen ist echt ne Kunst, oder ? 

Ich habe das Problem manchmal vor dem POST (Power on Self Test, falls du weißt, was das heißt ) das ich kein Bild habe und graue Streifen auf dem Bildschirm 
hin und her tanzen, das liegt nicht am Treiber, da er dort noch gar 
nicht geladen ist.


----------



## Rotax (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Achso, dachte du meinst beim posten (der Post) im Forum...


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Das Problem mit dem "Grey Screen" hatte ich noch nie und ich hatte schon zum testen, eine 5870 von PowerColor, zwei Sapphire 5770 und jetzt eine 5850 die ich behalte.


----------



## Kaio (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*

Also mit dem Beta Patch bekomme ich in Prototype erst nen kurzen bildfehler dann Blackscreen + freeze (hab vor der installation nen system image gemacht)


----------



## Explosiv (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

*UPDATE*

Vor genau 4 Stunden, wurde der besagte Hotfix, welches den "grauen Bildschirm"-Fehler beheben soll zum Download freigegeben. 
Den Hotfix findet ihr unter dem News-Update  .

Feedback, ob das Problem nun gelöst wurde, wäre Klasse.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Jaja während ihr euch mit Treiberproblemen der neuen HD5XXX Reihe rumschlagt und die Beta-Tester spielt warte ich immernoch auf meine HD5850 !!!


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*



Explosiv schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Vor genau 4 Stunden, wurde der besagte Hotfix, welches den "grauen Bildschirm"-Fehler beheben soll zum Download freigegeben.
> Den Hotfix findet ihr unter dem News-Update  .
> ...



Teste sofort
Grey screen tauchte bei meiner xfx xxx immer auf wenn sie im OC von werk aus lief. Zumindest den shader musste ich auf unter 1240mhz drehen damit die störung ausblieb. Bin jetzt mal gespannt, lasse wieder im werk-oc laufen.

EDIT:
Habe gerade ein paar Rennen Dirt 2 getestet, dort tauchte das problem immer nach 30 sek auf(bei werk-takt), scheint jetzt fort zu sein. Werde natürlich aber noch länger testen müssen. Ist nur schonmal ein gutes zeichen, da ich sonst noch nicht mal ein rennen fahren konnte ohne dass der greyscreen kommt.


----------



## Dan23 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*



Fatal!ty Str!ke schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts keine Probleme. Meine HD5850 läuft perfekt.
> 
> Es heist, dass es bei bestimmtn Hardwarekonfigurationen auftreten kann. Was heist das also?
> 
> ...



Sorry, tut mir leid, aber das Problem tritt auch mit Gigabyte MBs auf. Eine Bekannte hat das S1156 UDH-4 Mobo mit 8GB XMS3 Corsair Memory, Core 15-750, nicht OC und eine *SCHROTT Radeon HD 5770*
und hat ständig Probleme gehabt mit den Treibern!!!
Sie hat nur Qualitätskomponenten (Corsair HX 520 NT)!!!
Von Anfang an!!! Kein Treiber und kein Hotfix hat die Probleme beheben können!!! Absolut nix!!!
Ständig abstürze und Bluescreens, mit dem Flashplayer sowieso!!! Das ging über drei Monate so!!! Das ist einfach unerträglich!!! Jetzt hat sie die Graka zurückgegeben und hat sich eine NVidia geholt!!!
Nie wieder ATI!!! So ein Dreck!!! Von wegen für Win7 zertifiziert!!! Die haben sich wohl bei ATI nur die Nase gepudert und sich gegenseitig ins Ar*******ch reingeschaut bei der Treiberprogrammierung!!!
Mehr als 3 Monate gibt es dieses Problem schon!!!
Und es sind keine Einzelfälle!!!


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Fehlanzeige!! Habe gerade in Anno 1404 nen grey/blue (farben wechseln auch nett) screen gehabt , so schnell wie noch nie. ....Ich war ja immer optimistisch und habe gedacht ok, treiberproblem, neuer catalyst und problem is gegessen.  Aber wie lange is das teil schon aufm Markt, langsam wirds echt ärgerlich


----------



## Explosiv (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Mmh, hört sich ja nicht so toll an. Hast Du den alten Treiber auch restlos entfernt oder den Hotfix einfach drüber gebügelt ? Bei mir funktioniert es seid gestern ohne Probleme, aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja auch noch .

Ist das nur bei Anno 1404 so, also reproduzierbar?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit*



JuliusFriedberg schrieb:


> Jaja während ihr euch mit Treiberproblemen der neuen HD5XXX Reihe rumschlagt und die Beta-Tester spielt warte ich immernoch auf meine HD5850 !!!


 
also ich würd dir den rat geben, je nach dem wie lange du schon darauf wartest, stornier die bestellung und hol sie dir von wo anders



Dan23 schrieb:


> Sorry, tut mir leid, aber das Problem tritt auch mit Gigabyte MBs auf. Eine Bekannte hat das S1156 UDH-4 Mobo mit 8GB XMS3 Corsair Memory, Core 15-750, nicht OC und eine *SCHROTT Radeon HD 5770*
> und hat ständig Probleme gehabt mit den Treibern!!!
> Sie hat nur Qualitätskomponenten (Corsair HX 520 NT)!!!
> Von Anfang an!!! Kein Treiber und kein Hotfix hat die Probleme beheben können!!! Absolut nix!!!
> ...


 
Du und dein Leben tun mir wirklich leid! Wenn du dich scho so sehr über die Probleme anderer Menschen so sehr aufregst möchte ich dir keine Probleme wünschen die dich persönlich betreffen...
Möglicherweise war die Graka defekt??? Möglicherweise war Windows defekt, möglicherweise sind die qualitativ hochwertigen XMS3 (über die ganz nebenbei jeder meiner kollegen flucht) die übeltäter....
Möglicherweise hätte man 50€ in eine fachmännische Überprüfung investieren können sobald der fehler mehr als 3 mal auftritt... hätte deiner bekannten 3Monate frust erspart 
Und nebenbei, das von dir beschriebene Problem deckt sich nicht mit denen der anderen User, also bist du sehr wohl ein einzelfall... und wie bereits erwähnt würde ich diese Problematik auf einen hardwaredefekt zurück schließen...



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ka Ahnung wie lange das problem besteht aber sowas mus sofort behoben werden.


 
Tja, ich würd gern wissen ob du schon mal Fehleranalyse im Hardwarebereich betrieben hast.
man muss nämlich erst mal einen Fehler feststellen, bevor man ihn beheben kann... die behebung selbst ist idr das geringste problem
Aber ein fehler der nur in verbindung mit spezieller Hardware und spezieller Software (KBxxxxxx) auftritt ist nicht ganz so einfach zu reproduzieren, denn ich denke nicht dass bei AMD alle Mainboards die in den letzten 2 Jahren erschienen sind zum testen vorhanden sind. Und wenn doch, dann teste mal 400 verschiedene Hardwarekonfigs... da wirst mit 3 Monaten womöglich nicht genug zeit haben
warum hat MS keinen Patch rausgebracht??? die haben das problem ja verursacht...



XXTREME schrieb:


> Bei mir startet nicht eine 3D Anwendung mehr, weder 3DMark 06 oder Ventage noch Grid oder Dirt2.... also mal ganz ehrlich, daß kotzt mich an!!!!


 
hört sich für mich nach einem SW Problem an dass andere Wurzeln hat.
Eventuell DX neu installieren oder Catalyst auf Werk zurück setzen



USPrototype schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmals mit den besseren Treibern als Nvidia?!? Es kann ja mal passieren, dass bei so viel Treibercode, was schief läuft. Sich jedoch mit den Treibern besser positionieren zu wollen und im Nachhinein zugeben zu müssen, dass so ein Fehler seit längerem bekannt ist und sie daran arbeiten...naja
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es an Win7 liegen soll. Schlussendlich gabs ja genug lang eine Beta, ein RC und die finale Version ist auch schon seit Mitte Oktober draussen genauso wie die Spezifikationen von DX11...und die anderen Karten von AMD/ATI laufen ja wunderprächtig drauf.


 
Die Beta, der RC, die RTM und die Final haben aber beim release keine fehlerverursachenden Updates inkludiert. Und selbst nach dem RC könnten noch änderungen durch MS durchgeführt worden sein 


@ topic:
hatte bisher: 1x 5870 Sapphire -> Artefakte nach 2 Wochen (kurz nach release gecheckt) entweder den PCIe OC net überlebt oder minderwertiger Chip,
2 x 5770CF Sapphire -> absolut keine Probleme mit 9.12 
2 x 5870CF HIS -> seit 3 Wochen im Betrieb und keine Probleme mit Win7 64bit
nur der 10.1 kommt mir subjektiv net so performant wie der 9.12 vor...
kann mich aber auch täuschen

bin schon auf die totale awesomeness des 10.2 und 10.3 gespannt


----------



## ceramicx (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

*Alleviates some* of the intermittent grey screen and vertical line corruptions that may randomly appear* during normal usage* when using an ATI™ Radeon HD 5*8*00 series graphics card

Was soll das denn heißen? Some?? Also nur manche Grey Screens, nicht alle? Alleviates heißt beruhigen, was soll dass denn heißen? Und nur für Radeon 5800 Series.. 
Infos von hier: GPU54ATICatalyst101

Werds mal testen und Feedback geben


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*



ceramicx schrieb:


> *Alleviates some* of the intermittent grey screen and vertical line corruptions that may randomly appear* during normal usage* when using an ATI™ Radeon HD 5*8*00 series graphics card
> 
> Was soll das denn heißen? Some?? Also nur manche Grey Screens, nicht alle? Alleviates heißt beruhigen, was soll dass denn heißen? Und nur für Radeon 5800 Series..
> Infos von hier: GPU54ATICatalyst101
> ...




Wie es aussieht gibt es mehrere Ursachen für das Problem, aber es wurden noch nicht alle gefixed 

Da das Problem bei mir mit dem 10.1 wieder aufgetreten ist, bin ich zurück beim 9.12. Damit hatte ich bis jetzt zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein Problem -.-

Den Hotfix habe ich nicht getestet. Ich werde erst wieder den 10.2 WHQL testen.


----------



## Kaio (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Grey screens bekomme ich keine mehr... jetz sinds black screens


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Mmh, hört sich ja nicht so toll an. Hast Du den alten Treiber auch restlos entfernt oder den Hotfix einfach drüber gebügelt ? Bei mir funktioniert es seid gestern ohne Probleme, aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja auch noch .
> 
> Ist das nur bei Anno 1404 so, also reproduzierbar?
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Habe alles restlos vorher entfernt (normale deinstallation, danach driver sweeper). Und Dirt 2 scheint echt zu klappen. Aber mehr konnte ich noch nicht testen, gebe noch bescheid. Anno 1404 funktioniert bei werk-clocks jetzt auch, aber nur wenn der lüfter manuell auf 50% läuft(was mir viel zu laut ist). Werde jetzt mal was neben Anno noch testen und was länger zocken, problem kann auch nach std auftreten. 
Übrigens, als ich den greyscreen bei anno hatte, wechselte win 7 erstmal zwischen fullscreen und fenster modus, dann wurde der desktop gezeigt, dann wieder schwarzer bildschirm und dann totaler freeze.


----------



## Explosiv (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

@Dan23, weniger Satz- bzw. Ausrufezeichen würden es auch tun, von deiner Ausdrucksweise mal abgesehen,...

@Topic, mich würde echt mal interessieren, welches Windows-Update der Auslöser war, evtl. einfach den Hotfix deinstallieren und gut ist, aber dazu müsste man wissen, welches es ist.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Selyroth (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

ich bin mal gespannt, ob das Hotfix mein Problem löst.
Hab immer wieder verzerrungen auf den zweiten Monitor, wenn ich die Übertaktungsfunktionen des treibers aktiviere. o.o


----------



## Explosiv (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*



Checker1 schrieb:


> hahaha man kann nur staunen wieviele hohle dummköppe es gibt die den amd schrott immer wieder kaufen
> viele games ohne patch gar nicht starten können und dazwischen grauer bildschirm wirklich geil sowas da wirds am pc wenigstens nie langweilig!



Dein 2 Beitrag hier im Forum und dann gleich so geistreich, respekt  !

@Selyroth, schon etwas neues bei Dir, oder besteht das Problem immer noch ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## ceramicx (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Hatte eben mit dem Hotfix Treiber wieder den scheiß greyscreen ich bin langsam am Verzweifeln..  Diesmal in Battlefield 2. So eine riesen Enttäuschung, danke ATI nächstes Mal überleg ich 2 x ob ich mir wieder eine hole.


----------



## totovo (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

mit Hotfix läuft alles einwandfrei!

das Problem das ich mein FritzWLan-USB-Stick nicht abziehen kann (ja die anderen kann ich jetzt abhängen) ohne Soundfehler zu bekommen, ist geblieben!

und das ich nicht mehr meine CPU auf 4Ghz takten kann, dann ist er nämlich wieder da - der Greyscreen!

mfg


----------



## ceramicx (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Echt dann kommt er wieder sicher?
Ich hab ein 965 der gerne mal 50° warm wird liegts vllt dann dadran? Wäre ja extrem komisch. Der einzige Unterschied war dass ich nich reseten musste sondern das Spiel nach 1 Minute crashte und ich Back 2 Desktop war..


----------



## totovo (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

ja das ist reproduzierbar, sobald die CPU am Limit läuft, kommt der Greyscreen immer noch!

ich hoffe AMD bessert da noch mal nach!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Neuerdings bekomme ich wieder vermehrt den Fehler, allerdings bekomme ich Blackscreens 

Aber absolut kein regelmässigkeit dahinter.
Gestern lief der Rechner von 8h morgens bis 24h, ohne Probleme, und 5 Minuten bevor ich ins Bett wollte, bäääm, black screen -.-
Jetzt werde ich doch mal den Hotfix testen.


----------



## windi2000 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Hatte eigentlich vor, für einen neuen Rechner (Freundin) eine HD 5770 zu verbauen, da diese ja technisch besser sein soll als nvidia. Wenn ich aber dies hier von Euch lese, bekomme ich es mit der Angst. Habe mit nvidia solche Probleme noch nie gehabt. Der Preis zB. von der HD 5850 ist ja nun wirklich kein Schnäppchen. Da kann man dann doch auch vom Hersteller erwarten, dass die karte mit den gängigen und zukünftigen Spielen ohne Probleme läuft. Habe die tests gelesen u. immer wurde die HD 5xxxer gelobt. Was meint Ihr? Sollte man noch warten bis ATI diese Probleme gelöst hat, oder gleich zu NV gehen?
Danke für Eure Zeit.

Ich grüsse Euch


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

AMD Game Forums - Grayscreen hotfix turned into Blackscreen instead.

Scheinbar bin ich nicht alleine 
Ich dachte es wäre weg aber seit gestern gehts wieder los, und ich weiß nicht was jetzt anders sein soll -.-
Heute bereits 3 Black Screens...


----------



## Rotax (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*



windi2000 schrieb:


> Sollte man noch warten bis ATI diese Probleme gelöst hat, oder gleich zu NV gehen?




Ein Patch ist doch schon in Arbeit und wird in Kürze erscheinen, der RC 10.2 hat es scheinbar sogar schon gefixt, von daher kannst bedenkenlos zugreifen.


----------



## neuer101 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Es haben aber auch weitaus nicht alle diese Probleme...meine HD5770 läuft seit 1,5 Monaten einwandfrei .


----------



## Monam7 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

@neuer101: Welchen Catalyst hast du den drauf? den 9.12 oder 10.1?


----------



## neuer101 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Ich hab immernoch den 9.12 drauf...


----------



## ceramicx (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Weiß man denn jetzt schon woran es überhaupt liegt?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*



ceramicx schrieb:


> Weiß man denn jetzt schon woran es überhaupt liegt?




Ein Windows Update soll die Ursache sein.
Das kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, da meine Karte die ersten ~2Monate absolut Fehlerfrei lief.
Plötzlich gab es die Probleme aus heiterem Himmel.


----------



## mathal84 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

dann muss ja auf MS geprügelt werden und nicht auf AMD/ATI


----------



## Agr9550 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*



Selyroth schrieb:


> ich bin mal gespannt, ob das Hotfix mein Problem löst.
> Hab immer wieder verzerrungen auf den zweiten Monitor, wenn ich die Übertaktungsfunktionen des treibers aktiviere. o.o


 
hatte ich auch bis eben (gerade den hotfix 10.1installt) geht alles

bis vorhin liefen bei mir nedmal 870mhz (865mzh is bei mir serie)
nun laufen auch wieder chiptakte von 1020mzh (wakü)


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Hat zu lange gedauert.


----------



## Selyroth (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*



Agr9550 schrieb:


> hatte ich auch bis eben (gerade den hotfix 10.1installt) geht alles
> 
> bis vorhin liefen bei mir nedmal 870mhz (865mzh is bei mir serie)
> nun laufen auch wieder chiptakte von 1020mzh (wakü)



nja, keine chance bei mir.
Ich hab genau den selben treiber plus hotfix, nur immer noch.
Ander HD5770 liegt es nicht, weil ich die schon getauscht habe, und auch nur wenn die OC funktion aktiviere. Ansonsten kann ich auch die taktrate locker auf 950MHz hochziehen und läuft auch stabil, nur das flackern auf den zweiten monitor geht mir auf den nerv.


----------



## klefreak (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*



Selyroth schrieb:


> nja, keine chance bei mir.
> Ich hab genau den selben treiber plus hotfix, nur immer noch.
> Ander HD5770 liegt es nicht, weil ich die schon getauscht habe, und auch nur wenn die OC funktion aktiviere. Ansonsten kann ich auch die taktrate locker auf 950MHz hochziehen und läuft auch stabil, nur das flackern auf den zweiten monitor geht mir auf den nerv.



das flackern könnte auch am DVI ausgang liegen (hast ne auflösung über 1600x1200 eingestellt?)
--> im Catalyst gibt es bei den monitoreinstellungen irgendwo versteckt ne option wo man "alternative DVI mode" und auch "low frequency on high resolution display" anhacken kann, damit läuft mein 24"er ohne Flackern..
--> soweit ich mich erinnern kann (bin gerade nicht an nem Pc mit ati karte) befindet sich der besagte Menüpunkt im CCC dort wo man beide Monitore nebeneinander sieht und dort mittels rechtsklick "properties" die einstellungen dann verändern kann..)
gpuyw9.jpg
swap9.9.png
mfg


----------



## Selyroth (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*



klefreak schrieb:


> das flackern könnte auch am DVI ausgang liegen (hast ne auflösung über 1600x1200 eingestellt?)
> --> im Catalyst gibt es bei den monitoreinstellungen irgendwo versteckt ne option wo man "alternative DVI mode" und auch "low frequency on high resolution display" anhacken kann, damit läuft mein 24"er ohne Flackern..
> --> soweit ich mich erinnern kann (bin gerade nicht an nem Pc mit ati karte) befindet sich der besagte Menüpunkt im CCC dort wo man beide Monitore nebeneinander sieht und dort mittels rechtsklick "properties" die einstellungen dann verändern kann..)
> gpuyw9.jpg
> ...



kann nicht sein, weil mein zweit monitor nur eine auflösung von 1280x1024 @75Hz hat.
Allerdings kann es vllt daran liegen, das ich ein VGA Adapter angeschlossen habe, damit ich den monitor auch betreiben kann. Wäre zu doof, wenn es nun am VGA Adapter läge. o.o


----------



## einsA (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Hatte das problem mit ner 4870 schon.


----------



## Selyroth (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

gna, ich werde irre. ich habs jetzt mit dem DVI probiert. Bei egal welche konfiguration, spinnt nun der erste display statt der zweite.
Aber ich hab den grund gefunden, hab aber keine lösung hierfür.
Sobald ich die OC funktion freischalte, geht die leistung runter. Also statt standard 400MHz/1200MHz geht die Grafikkarte auf 157MHz/300MHz runter und produziert folglich diese probleme (Im Idle modus)

edit: 


> Seit die beiden Grafikkarten-Hersteller mittels Taktabsenkungen bei GPU und Speicher die Leistungsaufnahme ihrer Grafikboards im Idle-Modus deutlich senken können, kommt es allerdings zu einem Ärgernis, sobald man bei diesen Desktop-Boards einen zweiten Monitor anschließt. Die Taktraten werden entweder nicht mehr so tief oder überhaupt nicht abgesenkt. In aller Regel läuft der Speichertakt dann mit vollem Takt und vernichtet sogleich im Idle-Betrieb die erhofften Einsparungen.
> 
> Als Grund dafür nannte AMD uns, dass es im Betrieb mit mehr als einem Monitor zum Bildflackern kommen kann, wenn man den Speichertakt von GDDR5 absenkt. Die teils zu beobachtenden höheren GPU-Taktungen/ -Spannungen könnten dabei auf eine notwendige Zugabe für die Stabilität des Speichercontroller sein.



ja ne ist klar. xD
Klasse, um übertakten zu können muss ich also den zweiten monitor abklemmen oder wie? xD


----------



## einsA (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

sieht so aus  .. also weg mit dem zweiten monitor  ... was ist das für einer?


----------



## Selyroth (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

das kanns aber net sein, das der treiber plötzlich im Idle modus heruntertaktet obwohl es weiß, das zwei monitore dranhängen. 
Das ist schrott!

@einsA: der zweit monitor ist ein alter Samsung SyncMaster 901B und funktioniert ja auch wunderbar..
Notfalls könnte ich den ja abnehmen, aber als Monitor wo informationen und weitere Ordner auf sind, möchte ich den nur ungern missen.


----------



## Explosiv (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Tjo, man sollte ja auch nicht über das CCC übertakten xD. 

Nimm entweder ein externes Tool, oder lege Dir zwei selbst erstellte Profile im CCC an. 
Einmal mit deinen Idle-Einstellungen und den zwei Monitoren und eines zum Zocken, jeweils mit den gewünschten Taktraten. 
Dann Verknüpfungen auf den Desktop schmeißen und dann kannst Du dazwischen umschalten. Oder Du legst Profile an, wo die Taktraten beim Starten des gewünschten Spiels übernommen werden (mache ich so, funzt einwandfrei). Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch das verwenden von Hotkeys.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Selyroth (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

danke explosiv: ist zwar nicht die optimale lösung aber als vorübergehende lösung wäre es in ordnung, zumindest bis rivatuner korrekt funktioniert und nicht so ein bullshit macht. ^^


----------



## BennyBurton (10. August 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Hallöchen,

habe seit 3 Tagen eine 5870 Eyefinity6 von Club3D und exakt die gleichen Probleme mit dem grauen Bild und den vertikalen Streifen. Verwende den Catalyst 10,7. Jetzt habe ich nach 48 stündiger Suche im Netz zum Telefonhörer gegriffen und den ATI support angerufen. Die meinten ich solle mein Bios von der Grafikkarte auf den neusten Stand bringen. Ich finde jedoch nirgendwo ein Bios für die 5870 Eyefinity6 (2048 MB)! Nichtmal Club3D bietet sowas zum download an.

Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen? Bzw. weiß jemadn wo ich die Firmware auftreiben kann?

Danke und Gruß
Benny


----------



## Communicator (10. August 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Hi,

ich kann Dir nur die Biosversionen von diesen 5870 2GB bieten. Scheint echt nix von Club3D zu geben. Ich rate Dir aber auch dringendst vom Crossflashen ab. Warte auf das Bios von Club3D.

techPowerUp! :: Video Bios Collection

Gruß.


----------



## Striker434 (10. August 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Diese Probleme kann ich mit meiner XFX ATI 5870 nicht feststellen.

Aber: Unter GTA IV nehme ich irgentwie Mikroruckler war... (Diesen 5 Sekunden Ruckler)

Unter Crysys Warhead, alle Grafik Einstellung auf sehr hoch, AA 8x, Auflösung 1440x900, habe ich nur ca 20 FPS...


----------



## Ezio (10. August 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*

Das in GTA IV sind Nachladeruckler, tritt auf wenn der VRAM voll läuft


----------



## Communicator (10. August 2010)

*AW: ATI räumt ein "Win7-Problem bekannt" - Patch in Arbeit [UPDATE: Hotfix verfügbar]*



Striker434 schrieb:


> Diese Probleme kann ich mit meiner XFX ATI 5870 nicht feststellen.
> 
> Aber: Unter GTA IV nehme ich irgentwie Mikroruckler war... (Diesen 5 Sekunden Ruckler)
> 
> Unter Crysys Warhead, alle Grafik Einstellung auf sehr hoch, AA 8x, Auflösung 1440x900, habe ich nur ca 20 FPS...


 
Ich hatte diese 2-3 Sekundenruckler bei meiner Karte. Bis ich dann meine Minianwendung zum loggen der Temperatur und der Taktrate abgestellt habe. Evtl. bei Dir das gleiche Problem ??

Gruß.


----------

